# More on the link between ME/CFS and MS



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to the Co-Cure list:***************************************************An interesting side note to the connections between MS and ME/CFS. My oldest daughter is a ME/CFS patient of virologist Dr. Brewer. In a conversation yesterday, Dr. Brewer and I discussed the role of HHV-6A in both ME/CFS and MS as his studies of HHV6 have encompassed both of these neurological disorders. As an infectious disease specialist, Dr. Brewer said he sees them as a continuum with "pure" ME/CFS at one end and "pure" MS at the other end with most patients falling somewhere in the middle. What he explained was that in both diseases, tackling the HHV-6A virus first is the key to recovery. Dr. Brewer had me visualize a domino pattern set up in the shape of a triangle with HHV-6A as the first or key domino in the pattern. His research shows that once the virus is dealt with other affected areas (dominos that have been knocked down in other rows) begin to heal. He suggests patients take a supplement called Immune Care 64 available through Immunity Today. According to Dr. Brewer the transfer factor helps keep HHV-6A and EBV dormant. He finds it helps both MS and ME/CFS patients reduce their symptoms. As he explained it to me HHV-6 and Epstein-Barr virus (EBV) are not identical twins so to speak, but they are like fraternal twins they are so close. More information can be found on his website. http://www.plazamedicine.com/hhv6/hhv6_1.html Dr. Brewer is also one of the contributors to the textbook on HHV-6 that is currently being edited by Dr. Ablashi. (Both viruses are neurotropic meaning they target the brain and heart. Dr. Peckerman's work also suggests that heart damage seen in a subgroup of ME/CFS patients is the result of neurotropic viruses.)


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Any idea what is in Immune Care?


----------



## 19696 (Jun 28, 2005)

This article was fascinating! I have printed it and will bring it with me to my first appointment with an infectious disease doctor tomorrow. Thank you for sharing!!!Miasue


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Overitnow,I have no idea what "Immune Care" is. I suspect it might be another highly priced, hokey supplement. LOL







But perhaps not. heheMia,I believe we have some archived threads that touch more on the subject of HHV-6 and ME. There's been lots of research on that, and I'm sure we've got more info on the board somewhere about it. (I'll do a search and see what I can pull up.) I'm glad you enjoyed reading it. The first time I read any research on the topic, it really struck a chord with me too.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

LOL indeed! I don't know about hokey supplements; what I do know is that a supplement stops my IBS and has done the same for a number of people with fibro and that seems worthwhile. If we can find two or more that operate in similar ways in the brain, perhaps we can help find a new key to these conditions. If we just keep treating the symptoms (stimulants, SSRIs and other anti-anxiety meds, painkillers, anti-spasmotics, etc etc) we are going to continue with half-way solutions. From my experience, curiosity and a willingness to experiment is a good thing. Cheers,Mark


----------

